# The nice weather.



## SilverFox (Feb 12, 2009)

Took advantage of the nice weather, and processed some High Grade Gold slips.

heres the result.


here is a pic of the source. these were clipped from high grade Military boards.

The lot you see is what is leftover 9.something and is half of the 20oz lot which is yet to be processed. 

I would have done the whole lot, but the cold returned.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice, it should give you a good yield.


----------

